# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Jual Borongan/Satuan Murahhh!

## dedigouw

Permisi Om Moderator

Mau Jual ikan nih secara borongan atau satuan karena mau tutup kolam:

1. Hi Utsuri Ginrin (serti) 50cm Rp 1jt
2. Benigoi (serti) 45cm Rp 1jt
3. Platinum (non serti) 71cm Rp 1jt
4. Kikusui (non serti) 55cm Rp 250,000,-
5. Shiro Utsuri lokal 54cm Rp 250,000,-
6. Kohaku Lebak bulus Koi Farm 60cm Rp 500,000,-

- Harga Borongan Rp 3,000,000,-

- semua ikan terlihat kurus karena sangat minim pemberian pakan

- 10% donasi KOI's

- video via WA 0817797333

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Daddy Luluh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aroel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Untuk Matala Biru kalau ada yg mau beli eceran silakan:

Matala Biru Rp 200,000,-/lembar

WA 0817797333

Thx.

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Grandzz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Grandzz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blieputra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## akira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

